# Michigan-copper-senior golden at shelter!!!!



## dogwalker81 (Jan 16, 2008)

I hope someone rescues Copper. What a handsome Golden!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld. GRROM in Michigan.*

Just emld. GRROM in Michigan.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my, what a sweetheart. Hopefully, a rescue gets him pronto.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Got this msg. from GRROM in Michigan*

Got this msg. from GRROM in Michigan


Hi, Karen---
Thanks for letting us know about Copper------we have been working with Livingston County Animal Control for many years---if the dog has a nice temperament and is in need of our help, the shelter will call us. They do like to allow the local community to adopt the dogs first, before turning them over to the rescues.......but they have always called if they need us. I don't think that they sell to research, but instead call rescue groups after a period of time.

I will call and see about Copper.

Thanks for caring!
Karen
GRRoM Intakes


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

A couple members of the Lab forum have emailed Great Lakes Golden Retriever Rescue and received this reply:



> Thank you for contacting Great Lakes Golden Retriever Rescue. I have forwarded your email to Allison our Intake Chairman.
> 
> We will do our best. Moreen


--
Rachel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Grafixmuse*

Grafixmuse:

*
I sure hope Great Lakes can take him or someone w/no other pets.
Karen from GRROM said it says on their website no dogs, no cats, so *she is going to call tomorrow to get more specifiics. Since they have foster homes that all have dogs, it's not looking good for poor Copper!!!!


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Kim from the Lab Board called the shelter and the female who answered said there was no one interested in Cooper. Then further stated something along the lines of, "...who would be interested in an 8-year old dog?"

I have also emailed As Good as Gold, Golden Retriever Rescue of Northern Illinois

--
Rachel


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

GrafixMuse said:


> Then further stated something along the lines of, "...who would be interested in an 8-year old dog?"


What a cruel and heartless thing to say! I, for one, would be interested in an 8-year-old dog if I were in a position to adopt another one! With people like that working in the animal 'shelter,' poor Copper doesn't stand much of a chance.


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Jackson'sMom said:


> What a cruel and heartless thing to say! I, for one, would be interested in an 8-year-old dog if I were in a position to adopt another one! With people like that working in the animal 'shelter,' poor Copper doesn't stand much of a chance.


I know! I was appalled when I read that. What an attitude. It really makes me wonder if she had ever owned a dog. If she had, she would know that older dogs are the greatest!

--
Rachel


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

I heard from As Good as Gold - they are going to forward to MI rescues. I did tell them that Golden Retriever Rescue of Michigan and Great Lakes Golden Retriever Rescue were also alerted.

--
Rachel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*gRAFIX*

Grafix:

I don't think the GR rescue in MI, GRROM, is going to be able to help him since all of their foster homes have dogs and it says no dogs or no cats, although shelter said he is doing ok at shelter.
GRROM is hoping that someone with no other pets can save him


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Yup...a message on the Lab Board posted a reply from a rep from Great Lakes Golden Retriever Rescue said, 


> "...Copper is an owner surrender, does NOT get along with other dogs or cats. Has been ok in the shelter, but neither GRRoM or our rescue has foster homes without our own dogs and/or fosters. We can't take a chance with such an unknown situation."


I can't blame them. Any other ideas for Cooper?

--
Rachel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Grafix*

What about a Sanctuary or a hard to place dog rescue.
His best hope would be to be adopted to a home w/no other pets.:no:


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

has this dog found safety?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Redwoofs*

Redwoofs

No, Copper has not found safety can you HELP HIM????


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

No, Copper is still in the shelter. The rescues we have contacted are concerned with the shelter info that states, "no dogs/no cats" as most foster homes have dogs and/or cats.

Does anyone know of a sanctuary that is willing to work with dogs to make them more adoptable?
--
Rachel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Grafixmuse*

:no::no::no:Grafixmuse:

I asked one of the GR Rescues if there were any Sanctuaries in MI that might take Copper and she said they ARE ALL FULL!:no::no:


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Redwoofs
> 
> No, Copper has not found safety can you HELP HIM????


Karen,
Not exactly, i have cats and dogs, but I will ask around and see if I can find him some help. If I can I will be back. 
I'm in MD.
The only sanctuary i know about is Almost Heaven GR Rescue.
off i go to see if i can be of any help
Sarah


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*

Sarah

Thanks. Please try whatever you can for Copper.
I don't think anyone is going to rescue him.
So Sad!!:no:


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Sarah, thanks for any help you can give for poor Copper. We are getting desperate here. Emails sent to random rescues found via google:

Last Chance Animal Rescue, MI
Almost Home Animal Rescue League, MI
Kirby's Friends Rescue, MI
Friends of Michigan Animal Rescue, MI

I don't know what else to do for Copper. 

--
Rachel


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Is there anyone in the area that can go and evaluate Copper themselves. Sometimes dogs act out in the shelters when they are scared. He is such a handsome boy and I hope someone can help him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great lakes Golden Ret.*

Great Lakes Golden Ret. called the shelter and decided they couldn't take him.

Here is what Moreen from Great Lakes Golden Ret. Rescue in MI said:

"...Copper is an owner surrender, does NOT get along with other dogs or cats. Has been ok in the shelter, but neither GRRoM or our rescue has foster homes without our own dogs and/or fosters. We can't take a chance with such an unknown situation."


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi. I haven't found help yet, but he's on my mind. I've sent out emails but not heard back yet.

Here's a question: does anyone reading this thread have an approved foster family in their rescue program who does not have dogs or cats and might take Copper? If yes, THEN perhaps we could consider logistics? Just a thought? this is new to me but i do care!
Sarah in Maryland


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm running out the door, and I'm probably not saavy enough to crosspost as well as you, but are any of these links helpful?

http://www.adoptablepets.net/

http://www.***********.net/index.htm

http://www.srdogs.com/

http://www.almostheaven-golden-retriever-rescue.org/about-us.html

Back tonight,
Sarah


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Srdogs*

I clicked on the Senior Dogs link and just emld
grrowls in Syracuse NY


----------



## critterdad (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello. This is "RedWoofs"'s husband. She is having computer issues and can not get into GRF, and wanted me to log on and post that she sent a 'blind email' to the GR rescues of Ohio and Indiana listed on the GRCA - NRCA website to ask if they or anyone they knew could help Copper. 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Critterdad and RedWoofs*

Critterdad and Redwoofs:

How nice of you to post here for her!!
PLS. tell your wife thank you and to let us know if any of the rescues say yes!!

My email: [email protected]

Paws crossed for Cooper!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I emld Karen of GR Rescue*

I emld Karen Angell of GR Rescue in MI about Mickey and here is what she said:
We were in contact with the shelter who have a family that is interested in adopting him. We are there as a safety net if that avenue doesn't work......but he is covered......

Thanks,
Karen Angell

*CRITTERDAD AND REDWOOFS: Please call the shelter though to doublecheck on Mickey in case you find a rescue.
I never take someone's word for it when they say they think they have an adopter-that can fall throught!!!*


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Great job all getting the word out about Copper. I received the email below from the  Animal Placement Bureau of MI:



> He's been forwarded extensively all over Michigan - unfortunately, we're limited by the same issue as the golden retriever rescues. All of our foster homes HAVE other dogs, and it's very difficult to take a dog that isn't good with others.
> 
> ---
> Lisa Wallace
> ...


--
Rachel


----------



## Saca (May 20, 2007)

You guys ROCK!! Hope all turns out well for Copper, but it wouldn't happen with out your efforts! We all owe you a HUGE thanks for pulling together on this one.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Copper*

Yes we've pulled together and that is so wonderful, but I hope that Copper gets saved.


----------



## critterdad (Jan 28, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Critterdad and Redwoofs:
> 
> How nice of you to post here for her!!
> PLS. tell your wife thank you and to let us know if any of the rescues say yes!!
> ...


"Critterdad" here on behalf of my wife "RedWoofs" who can't seem to log into GRF:
Karen, thank you for providing your email address. She will email you.
She has not heard back from any of the GR rescues emailed :no:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here is RedWoofs email to me last night*

Hello, this is Sarah aka "RedWoofs" from the golden retriever forum.
I got a new computer, forgot my password, and have locked myself out of GRF!
So my husband posted and he got your email address. Thank you for offering it.

I'm emailing you about Copper, the GR in Michigan. (I by they way am in Maryland.)

Here is RedWoofs email to me last night



I sent emails to :
[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

and have not heard anything back.
I'm so sorry. If i do i will email you asap.

The only other place I can think of, who I have not contacted, is Almost Heaven GR Sanctuary. I don't know if they can help at all?



Thank you for all you do
Sarah 
RedWoofs


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Thank you so much!!

Wow! I hope one of these rescues is in a position to help Copper. He deserves to live out his "older" years in a home.

Copper, hang in there......we are trying.
--
Rachel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Copper*

Bump for Copper


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Additional info on Copper:

A fellow member of the Lab Forum has posted the following on the thread for Copper:
http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/beautiful-golden-retriever-t7314361p5.html



> I have had a chance to talk to Pat at Furry Friends and she was Copper's neighbor for years!
> 
> He is not adopted yet and only has until Monday to find a home.
> 
> ...


 The shelter labeled Copper as not good with dogs/cats. It really has had an impact on possible rescue. Poor guy seems to have gone through a lot the past year.

__
Rachel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poor Copper*

*Poor Copper: Rachel I read what you posted about him and Copper was probably unfairly labeled and I hope that someone reads this and gives him a Chance.

Hoping lady on Lab Ret. Forum might be able to find someone to help him!!*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Grafix*

Grafis


PLS CONTACT BOTH MICHIGAN GR RESCUES AND LET THEM KNOW ABOUT THIS NEW INFO-I THINK THEY MIGHT TAKE HIM

http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues-Michigan.htm


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

I followed up with all the rescues I previously emailed with the additional info. Hopefully they will reconsider their decision. 

__
Rachel


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen,

Did you post that there is someone to take this dog? I must be tired. I'm confused again. Didn't you post this earlier? Did this fall through?


*Karen519*
*I emld Karen of GR Rescue* 
I emld Karen Angell of GR Rescue in MI about Mickey and here is what she said:
We were in contact with the shelter who have a family that is interested in adopting him. We are there as a safety net if that avenue doesn't work......but he is covered......

Thanks,
Karen Angell

*CRITTERDAD AND REDWOOFS: Please call the shelter though to doublecheck on Mickey in case you find a rescue.*
*I never take someone's word for it when they say they think they have an adopter-that can fall throught*


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Copper is the Golden in THIS thread and is still in need of rescue:









Mickey has another thread and has been confirmed as safe (he was adopted): http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=50233.

*Copper still needs our help...He only has until 2/3.* There is a member on the Lab board who was able to secure him a spot at Almost Heaven Golden Rescue in West Virginia. However, this member is no where near MI or WV.

Both of us are new to this, but with the help of seasoned members, we are hoping to coordinate a pull, boarding, and transport for Copper. Here is the thread from the lab board:
http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/beautiful-golden-retriever-t7314361p6.html

--
Rachel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Rachel


I just emld. Dana from Lab Forum-Joanne told me to.
She's w/APB in Michigan-maybe she can help him.
Dana is uhhuhwhatever on Lab Forum.


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Rachel
> 
> 
> I just emld. Dana from Lab Forum-Joanne told me to.
> ...


Excellent!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Rachel:

Dana cannot foster she is full.
I told her about lady in Michigan 100 mis away that wants to help Copper and about Almost Heaven in WV saying they would take him if transport arranged.
I asked Dana to check Lab Forum.
http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/beautiful-golden-retriever-t7314361p6.html

We will see what happens.

I pray Copper can be saved-he deserves a chance and I think he got blacklisted by the shelter.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My Copper is a shelter rescue who was mislabeled too and was going to be put down "that day" if I didn't get him. He needed work, but he is the best old boy now. I don't live anywhere near him or WV. How can I help?
Teresa


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Okay. Referencing Mickey confused me. I had to reread.
Is Copper still needing a home and/or transport?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coppers Mom*

Mickey was was also in a Michigan Shelter was adopted.

There is a lady on Lab Forum who lives in Michigan that I think is going to rescue or adopt Copper, but if not Carol from Almost Heaven GR Rescue in WV said she would. Thanks for offering to help. We just might need some help and we'll let you know. Thanks so much for offering!!

I bet this Copper is like your Copper!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Karen,
My copper was an older intact male and was male dog aggressive, but was fine with females and young puppies. After neutering and some socialization, he even learned to get along with other males although I've never tried taking him around an intact adult male. This guy might get along with females too.
Mine also liked to chase cats, but that just takes some time and training too. the cats now sleep on the couch with him. Of course, it's been 4+ years now. He even learned to get along with chickens and that was tough.
the point of the ramble is that behavior can be changed and the old dogs are the best even if no one much wants them.
anyway, since he is not near let me know if I can help in any other way.
Teresa


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*The best news ever!!! for Copper*

*The best news ever for Copper-just posted on the Lab Ret. Forum:
http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/beautiful-golden-retriever-t7314361p7.html*
*uhhuhyeahwtever 
House Broken
Join Date: Sep 2008
Location: Michigan
Posts: 71 *My Mood: 

*The golden at Livingston is COVERED! Laurel has several legs of transportation covered going to a Golden Retriever rescue in MN. PLEASE do not pull the dog or all of that hard work will be for nothing. The shelter is keeping him safe until his pick up day on Wednesday. HE IS SAFE! 
Good job everyone involved. Thanks AGAIN Laurel. *


----------



## critterdad (Jan 28, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> *The best news ever for Copper-just posted on the Lab Ret. Forum:*
> *http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/beautiful-golden-retriever-t7314361p7.html*
> *uhhuhyeahwtever *
> *House Broken*
> ...


Karen,
Is it for real? Is Copper safe for sure??!!! My wife is crying tears of joy.
Bless you all!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

Copper is going to a Golden Ret. Rescue in MN-I had nothing to do with it.
Two girls on Lab Forum pulled this off.
I am SO HAPPY!!


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow! My head is spinning. Don't get me wrong, I am so glad that Copper is safe, it just seems that rescue came in fast and out of no where! One moment I was so worried, the next so happy.

Never give up hope and keep spreading the news. You never know who may be in a position to help.

Thank you for all your efforts!!Great work everyone!!

--

Rachel


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

Yay! I am so happy this guy is safe. I read this on another forum & was hoping for a happy ending.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That really is great news for Copper!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Hallelujah! I was getting sick watching the clock tick by on this boy.



Karen519 said:


> *The best news ever for Copper-just posted on the Lab Ret. Forum:*
> *http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/beautiful-golden-retriever-t7314361p7.html*
> *uhhuhyeahwtever *
> *House Broken*
> ...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a great way to start the day. I really wanted him to be safe and get his furever home. To many times the shelters mislabel a dog and it pays the terrible price. I know with my first golden Ben (my avatar) we were told that he had his voicebox cut because he couldnt bark. Well he could bark and chose not to. Probably was punished when he did but at least he could. I understand they get so many but unfortunately to many are lost due to mislabeling.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cooper*

So Very Happy for Copper!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That is just awesome news. Something about that boy's face just tugged on my heartstrings. If I didn't already have 3 goldens...and a cat....I would have been first in line. I did email a couple of my customers that have lost goldens recently, but neither was interested in him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here is Copper's transport*

Here is Copper's transport:

am cross posting this info. If you can help with the transport then please contact the person(s) listed below at the end of this e-mail. There is an e-mail address as well as a phone number. I would suggest calling, you can get in touch alot quicker that way.Thanks so much for helping




*Please cross post. Thanks so much. 

Transport needed for Copper from Howell, MI to St. Paul, MN on Wednesday and Thursday, Feb 4-5.

Name: Copper 
Breed: Golden Retriever
Age: 9 years*Good with dogs or cats: Not known
Crate provided: yes
Copper was turned in to the animal control by his owners, who I found out were irresponsible. He was allowed to run free and chase trucks and cars. Over the past 2 years, he had been picked up by animal control several times. The last time the owner was threatened with another summons and decided to turn Copper into animal control. He is being transported to RAGOM who has graciously offered to take him into rescue. If he had not been spoken for this past Monday, he would have been euthanized on Tuesday. 

Here are the legs for his 650 mile trip to rescue. Leg 1 and leg 5 are covered. There is a time change from EST to CST between legs 2 and 3.

Wednesday, Feb 4

Leg 1- Howell, MI > Kalamazoo, MI --108 miles-Approx ETA Kalamazoo: 2:16 PM EST 
Driver: K. Angell- Cell phone: - Meeting place: TBD FILLED Thank You Karen

Leg 2- Kalamazoo, MI > Bridgman, MI--66 miles-Approx ETA Bridgman: 3:32 PM EST
Driver: NEEDED

Leg 3- Bridgman, MI > Gary, IN--55 miles-Approx ETA Gary: 3:42 PM CST
Driver: NEEDED

Leg 4- Gary, IN> Aurora, IL--69 miles-Approx ETA Aurora: 5:20 PM CST
Driver: NEEDED


Overnight in Aurora with Bob and Sheila Johnson-Thank you Bob and Sheila


Thursday, Feb.5

Leg 5- Aurora, IL > Rockford, IL--72 miles-Approx ETA Rockford: 9:21 AM CST
Driver: Bob Johnson-Cell phone: Meeting place: TBD FILLED Thank you Bob

Leg 6- Rockford, IL > Madison, WI--75 miles-Approx ETA Madison: 10:59 AM CST
Driver: NEEDED

Leg 7- Madison, WI > Wisconsin Dells, WI--56 miles-Approx ETA Wisconsin Dells: 12:15 PM CST
Driver: NEEDED

Leg 8- Wisconsin Dells, WI > Millston, WI--63 miles-Approx ETA Millston: 1:28 PM CST
Driver: NEEDED


Leg 9- Millston, WI > Eau Claire, WI--63 miles-Approx ETA Eau Claire: 2:44PM CST
Driver: NEEDED

Leg 10- Eau Claire, WI >St. Paul, MN--83 miles-Approx ETA St. Paul: 4:25 PM CST
Driver: NEEDED


*If you can take any one or more of these legs, please email me at [email protected] with the following information: Name, cell phone, car make and model, license plate #, personal references (in rescue or transport)
My phone number is 631-298-2196 ( If no answer, you can leave a message and I will get back to you)
Thanks so much for anyone who volunteers to get Copper to rescue*.


----------

